# Cage Recommendations



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Rosie Posy has really grown, she is a BIG girly now and am thinking her cage is a bit small for her, she is in a single Imac Fantasy.

So what to do ????? Should i get another level for the Imac (can you just buy a new fantasy and stack it or do the extra levels have special fixings ??)

or is there a better cage for her. Needs to be cheapish, happy to scour e bay or Gumtree land but need to know what makes to keep my eye out for as i would be buying unseen 

Cheers for any help guys xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just spotted this ??

Rat/Chinchilla Cage for sale - Cambridge - Cambridge - Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale - 60331872

There doesn't appear to be any risk of Rosie falling off the levels but would i need to do anything to modify it as it is a rat cage ??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not an expert on hammies but I think people do use Imacs with a couple of levels for Syrians but if you are looking into a new cage, there's a few cages which people usually go for 

there's the Hamster Heaven which I think you can get from [email protected] and is a really good sized cage for a Syrian, probably the best that [email protected] do!

This is the HH:









there's also the Gabber Rex, which is pretty difficult to get hold of and you're best looking on eBay but it's basically a single level, really big plastic tank type cage, it's a really good cage but as I said, can be difficult to get hold of!

This is the GR:









And there's also the Zoozone cages...they're made for rabbits/guinea pigs as indoor housing but they're very similar to the Gabber Rex cage and much more readily available! They do have quite wide bars on the top though so if you go for this cage, you'd have to get some mesh (B&Q do it, I just got metal square garden mesh that was about £5 for a big roll in the garden centre, don't go for the expensive metal panel things around the building supplies section, it's shockingly priced! It's only thin but my chew obsessed gerbil hasn't even made a scratch on it) and anyway like I was saying, you'd have to get the mesh and put it over the bars just to make it more secure but it's easily done!

This is the Zoozone:









You can get more levels for the Imac if you like as that would be suitable but I just thought i'd show you some alternative cages which have more 'floor space' to them rather than levels, see what you think!

Hope that helped


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres no rush if shes in an imac fantasy at the moment, extending it would be fine but if not we can all look out for an ebay/preloved bargain for you too. The cages that Verbatim posted are all great cages.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a quick one about that chinchilla cage - personally I wouldn't go for it as it looks as though it has mesh flooring which can trap hammies feet and make them sore, so unless you cover the flooring (can be done with cardboard or lino) then it wouldn't be the best one for a hamster. It's probably much easier to get a specific hammy cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not sure where you are but this is a bargain Imac Hamster Gerbil cage tunnel system + water bottle on eBay (end time 16-Jun-10 10:12:57 BST)


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Lots of good ideas. Looking at those cages Verbatim i think i am probably better off extending the Imac for her. I am really nervous about tunnels outside the cage because it needs to be 100% secure with Oscar about (just don't want any risks). I suppose i just remember the original Rotastax cages when i was younger and the tunnels falling off them all the time :scared:

Either of you know if you can extend an Imac with another Imac or does it need to be the actual extension pack ????

Have depressed myself looking on Gumtree though as every other hamster cage advert included a hamster with it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm, dont quote me on it but i think you just buy another imac and pop it on top of the current one but ive never had one myself so im not 100% sure!

I hate how people just treat pets like disposeable things  and its always the same old story of kids losing intrest... unless the parents are willing to care for it when the novelty wears off then they shouldnt bother buying animals cos kids do that with everything eventually, little ones dont understand that a hammy still needs care after they've got bored of it and i dont understand why people are so surprised when they get bored of them!

rainy, i know youre not like that though thankfully and im sure your kiddies will be very respectful and caring towards animals


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> hmm, dont quote me on it but i think you just buy another imac and pop it on top of the current one but ive never had one myself so im not 100% sure!
> 
> I hate how people just treat pets like disposeable things  and its always the same old story of kids losing intrest... unless the parents are willing to care for it when the novelty wears off then they shouldnt bother buying animals cos kids do that with everything eventually, little ones dont understand that a hammy still needs care after they've got bored of it and i dont understand why people are so surprised when they get bored of them!
> 
> rainy, i know youre not like that though thankfully and im sure your kiddies will be very respectful and caring towards animals


No you are right, when i bought Rosie i knew that the kids attention span would be a few days with regards the actual level needed to look after her properly. Of course they will help, give her her fresh stuff, food, clean her out etc but i supervise it all and make sure she is well looked after. I wouldn't ever have bought her soley for my son.

I like having a hammy about the place but she has really grown, might keep my eyes out for a fantasy on e bay and if i can get it cheap enough i will take a risk on it, i can't see why it wouldn't just stack on top.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

You can buy either an extension pack for the imac, or just another imac, either works.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> You can buy either an extension pack for the imac, or just another imac, either works.


Thankyou  I thought that was the case as i can probably pick up another Imac 2nd hand for a tenner but the extension packs are about £20 and less hard to find. :thumbup: Best get hunting


----------

